# Returning To The UK



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

My friends are returning to the UK and want to take a trailer back, does anyone know if you can hire a car with a tow-bar?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Classified said:


> My friends are returning to the UK and want to take a trailer back, does anyone know if you can hire a car with a tow-bar?


They'll struggle to hire a car at a reasonable price that they'll be allowed to take out of spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe they should try http://www.j-hire.co.uk/ which is a one way van hire company. Minimum hire period is 5 days and they will delvier to wherever it has to be driven from or you can collect from their depot in Alicante. Their UK office is in Southampton. We used them to move over here and their support was suberb.


----------

